# Water?



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

What kind of bottle water do you feed your puppy?
Fiji
Voss
Evian
Naya
Dasani


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Fiji or eska, with evian ice cubes.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Should the Evian ice cubes be filtered first?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at home he gets filtered water. when we're out i'll
buy him a bottle of spring water with the sport cap
so he can drink it from the bottle.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Annie likes Poland Springs, Piper likes our well water. Harley's favorite is Wasser aus der Toilette.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

forget about wasser aus das toilette , how about eau du commode .

puddle of rain water , slurp of drain water,

or ack!wa , water improved with a muddy paw being put in first


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good old tap water here


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> Should the Evian ice cubes be filtered first?


Only by the finest slave children.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Water from the tap, which is well water. I will give them bottled water if we are out and about.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

100% pure glacial melt water distilled by natural solar energy and re-mineralized by completely organic inter-montane Northern BC super-fine Esker Formation clay particles.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I figure if he is going to lick his butt or drink the water in the creek he can settle for tap water ....... ours is from a pretty pristine source, though it is treated with chloarmines which most filters do not remove.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have well water, the dogs get that, the parrots get filtered water.
Lucia, I love your post!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> 100% pure glacial melt water distilled by natural solar energy and re-mineralized by completely organic inter-montane Northern BC super-fine Esker Formation clay particles.


Wow!!!! Gorgeous gorgeous dog!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans doesn't drink water.
He drinks Landshark.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Annie likes Poland Springs, Piper likes our well water. Harley's favorite is Wasser aus der Toilette.


We have well water too but Wasser aus der Toilette is a favorite around here as well. :crazy:


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I figure if he is going to lick his butt or drink the water in the creek he can settle for tap water ....... ours is from a pretty pristine source, though it is treated with chloarmines which most filters do not remove.


 I want to "like" this post :-D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm considering Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani $60K for 750 ml. 
10 Most Expensive Bottled Water Brands


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> I'm considering Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani $60K for 750 ml.
> 10 Most Expensive Bottled Water Brands


Tight was! Lol


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Tight wad


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> I'm considering Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani $60K for 750 ml.
> 10 Most Expensive Bottled Water Brands


Sorry thats not good enough.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Holy water for my little devil! Lol Bill


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You know what Evian spells backwards...?

Pretty sure that applies across all brands.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's the difference between "wasser aus das toilette" and
"eau du commode" except for the language?



carmspack said:


> forget about wasser aus das toilette , how about eau du commode .
> 
> puddle of rain water , slurp of drain water,
> 
> or ack!wa , water improved with a muddy paw being put in first


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what's the difference between "wasser aus das toilette" and "eau du commode" except for the language?


flavor?


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't give my dogs water, they drink crystal skull vodka. It gets a little pricey, but they get so drunk they don't realize I only feed them once a week.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

ozzymama said:


> I don't give my dogs water, they drink crystal skull vodka. It gets a little pricey, but they get so drunk they don't realize I only feed them once a week.


Be careful you could over feed! Try every other week.Be ready for zombie apocalypse! LolBill


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

The horrors of it all. The people with a sense of humor have came out. Moderators everywhere are pulling their hair out. Working dogs are trying to unionize. Show line dogs are refusing to wear make up. What next? Will I go on the wagon? Doubt it. That's just not that funny. 

Where can I buy some "Wasser aus das toilette". It's not on my store shelf? And do you guys/gals recommend Red Bull or Gatorade to give your pup a little pick me up after a hard work out?


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

ozzymama said:


> I don't give my dogs water, they drink crystal skull vodka. It gets a little pricey, but they get so drunk they don't realize I only feed them once a week.


I'll be your dog.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> The horrors of it all. The people with a sense of humor have came out. Moderators everywhere are pulling their hair out. Working dogs are trying to unionize. Show line dogs are refusing to wear make up. What next? Will I go on the wagon? Doubt it. That's just not that funny.
> 
> Where can I buy some "Wasser aus das toilette". It's not on my store shelf? And do you guys/gals recommend Red Bull or Gatorade to give your pup a little pick me up after a hard work out?


Its in the back of store: bring your own jug!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> And do you guys/gals recommend Red Bull or Gatorade to give your pup a little pick me up after a hard work out?


You are doing it wrong. It should be given BEFORE workout. Noob


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Shepherd gets mud water....corgi get's dark whiskey.....I've tried to break him of it, but it's in his genetics.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Shepherd gets mud water....corgi get's dark whiskey.....I've tried to break him of it, but it's in his genetics.


Those corgis! Aren't they Irish? Lol Bill


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jasmine doesn't always drink water, but when she does, she prefers el agua del grifo ... that's tap water to you and I. She is the most interesting dog in the world.


----------



## CarlyNine (Apr 17, 2013)

You guys are lucky...my dog keeps begging me to move us to Colorado. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

bill said:


> Its in the back of store: bring your own jug!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

alexg said:


> flavor?



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG this is the best thread I've read in a while. Thanks everyone for making my day!


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> Shepherd gets mud water....corgi get's dark whiskey.....I've tried to break him of it, but it's in his genetics.


I can relate.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Jasmine doesn't always drink water, but when she does, she prefers el agua del grifo ... that's tap water to you and I. She is the most interesting dog in the world.


This post is useless without a picture of the "most interesting dog in the world".


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG this is the best thread I've read in a while. Thanks everyone for making my day!


I always start the best threads. Problem is, I usually get banned or they get locked before they fully peak. It's a temperament and high drive issue.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Harley120R said:


> I always start the best threads. Problem is, I usually get banned or they get locked before they fully peak. It's a temperament and high drive issue.


My threads must be boring they never get much attention. However I do manage to get other peoples threads locked fairly often.  For sure a temperament issue. LOL


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

bill said:


> Be careful you could over feed! Try every other week.Be ready for zombie apocalypse! LolBill


It's been here and gone, we owned the Zombies, for $50,000 US I'll tell you how we did it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

flooding?


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

ozzymama said:


> It's been here and gone, we owned the Zombies, for $50,000 US I'll tell you how we did it.


World champion zombie eater! Priceless!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs played with their water so much, I was worried it would create OCD, and so I cut them off. Unsweetened applesauce keeps them hydrated without giving them a sugar buzz. Don't forget to cut their kibble with pumpkin though.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> 100% pure glacial melt water distilled by natural solar energy and re-mineralized by completely organic inter-montane Northern BC super-fine Esker Formation clay particles.


I was dying! This is tooooo funny! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> I always start the best threads. Problem is, I usually get banned or they get locked before they fully peak. It's a temperament and high drive issue.


Thats because your a awful person  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I remember it created a stir when I posted this a few years ago when Beau was a growing pup. I do keep him out of the toilet these days......so that he can drink out of the muddy creek .


----------



## pressured41 (Jan 3, 2014)

bill said:


> Its in the back of store: bring your own jug!


LMFAO ... Just made my day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine don't drink water, no water drive! They prefer Starbucks, 20 minutes before tracking.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh dear, Beau on a Starbuck tall regular with a shot of expresso. shudddddderrrrrrr.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

selzer said:


> My dogs played with their water so much, I was worried it would create OCD, and so I cut them off. Unsweetened applesauce keeps them hydrated without giving them a sugar buzz. Don't forget to cut their kibble with pumpkin though.


My Golden Retriever didn't have a mean bone in his body, but every time he went to eat, he'd moan at his food, stare at it, move it around with his nose, moan some more, bark three times then eat it. 

At first we thought he was seeing himself in the stainless bowls, so we changed them, but he continued to do it his entire life. 

He wasn't protective of food. You could go up and take it right out of his mouth. 

Never did figure it out.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Harley for your threads. I was resigned to the idea there was no one with a sense of humor on here but alas, I was wrong once again. Your threads brought me out of self imposed exile and anyway I need to put up more posts. I only have 200,000 in a couple of years and from what I understand, the more posts you make the more experience with dogs you have.

Say, you are not x11 are you? If not you should still name your unborn champion puppy x11.

Don't agitate the ladies and stay away from ozziesmom, she will lead you down a very dark path. 

Oops almost forgot the smilies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jack's Dad said:


> Thanks Harley for your threads. I was resigned to the idea there was no one with a sense of humor on here but alas, I was wrong once again. Your threads brought me out of self imposed exile and anyway I need to put up more posts. I only have 200,000 in a couple of years and from what I understand, the more posts you make the more experience with dogs you have.
> 
> *Say, you are not x11 are you? If not you should still name your unborn champion puppy x11.*
> 
> ...


x11 has dogs, shows video's of his training. I haven't seen a showdog in the video's. Trophy's weren't a goal? vk4gsd on another site keeps him active enough.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Jack's Dad said:


> Don't agitate the ladies and stay away from ozziesmom, she will lead you down a very dark path.
> 
> Oops almost forgot the smilies.


That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me! 

They drove away in this











The cemetery is the one behind my house (not the house in the picture, I was in my yard when I took it) it's from the early 1800's, although there were burials up until 20 years ago there too. We live in lake country and the ground is very volatile, one of the first things a realtor told us is eventually, everyone has a basement issue, anyways, the stones were in disarray, so they did a bunch of excavating to dig down and put footings under some of the stones.

edited to add: both pictures were taken on Halloween this year, it was a weird day in town! Neighbors hauling 50 year old buses out of the back of their property, the cemetery being reconstructed, I probably didn't need any decorations!


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Jack's Dad said:


> Thanks Harley for your threads. I was resigned to the idea there was no one with a sense of humor on here but alas, I was wrong once again. Your threads brought me out of self imposed exile and anyway I need to put up more posts. I only have 200,000 in a couple of years and from what I understand, the more posts you make the more experience with dogs you have.
> 
> Say, you are not x11 are you? If not you should still name your unborn champion puppy x11.
> 
> ...


Post away, Baby. We need to remove the stereotype from the movie "Best in Show". Bring in some new blood. Energize the dog world. No need to be afraid. Too many self appointed moderators on every forum. The armatures just take what they say as law by looking at their join date and post count. In reality, a lot of them are forum addicts that are repeating things they once heard. 

Join in. Participate. If they don't like it, they can ban us all and I'll start my own forum.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> My threads must be boring they never get much attention. However I do manage to get other peoples threads locked fairly often.  For sure a temperament issue. LOL


Point me to your thread. PM me the link. I'll drum up business. I'm like a herding dog.


----------



## KorrasMom (Dec 29, 2013)

I am new to the forum and I would've appreciated a disclaimer that this wasn't a serious thread. I just spent $500 worth of Fiji water for my puppy, since I couldn't find any Eau de Commode anywhere. ?

(1st post, since this is the best topic ever)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

KorrasMom said:


> I am new to the forum and I would've appreciated a disclaimer that this wasn't a serious thread. I just spent $500 worth of Fiji water for my puppy, since I couldn't find any Eau de Commode anywhere. ?
> 
> (1st post, since this is the best topic ever)
> 
> ...


Welcome! Best first post ever! Bill


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

KorrasMom said:


> I am new to the forum and I would've appreciated a disclaimer that this wasn't a serious thread. I just spent $500 worth of Fiji water for my puppy, since I couldn't find any Eau de Commode anywhere. ?
> 
> (1st post, since this is the best topic ever)
> 
> ...


This is a serious thread, because we are all stuck up individuals that know everything. I'm here all night.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CarlyNine said:


> You guys are lucky...my dog keeps begging me to move us to Colorado.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



are you kidding? I keep begging to move BACK to Colorado. Shasta agrees with me though. The only good water is water from Colorado. Darn dog is spoiled rotten and expects us to truck water in for her. :wild:

Dax is happy with muddy water paws with some vodka in there. That boy is just strange, lemme tell ya!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Packen said:


> Mine don't drink water, no water drive! They prefer Starbucks, 20 minutes before tracking.


My herding instructor often wonders if I occasionally supply Paisley with a few shots of espresso before training (I can neither confirm or deny this). Personally I find it quite amusing on occasion - it is like I have had her locked up in a crate all week with no exercise. Oh wait, did I just say that?!?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Seriously? Bottled water?

The only time i'd give bottled water is if I couldn't find a source of free tap water. I don't even drink bottled water.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> What kind of bottle water do you feed your puppy?
> Fiji
> Voss
> Evian
> ...


Dude, where do you come up with this stuff? 

Actually Dasani is what I give my dog. :wild:


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

harley120r said:


> post away, baby. We need to remove the stereotype from the movie "best in show". Bring in some new blood. Energize the dog world. No need to be afraid. Too many self appointed moderators on every forum. The armatures just take what they say as law by looking at their join date and post count. In reality, a lot of them are forum addicts that are repeating things they once heard.
> 
> Join in. Participate. If they don't like it, they can ban us all and i'll start my own forum.


"where's her busy bee!?!?! You find her busy bee!!!!"


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> What kind of bottle water do you feed your puppy?
> Fiji
> Voss
> Evian
> ...



Whoa.......and I thought I might be rubbing shoulders with some blue bloods and aristocrats..... guess not.

The "bottled water" mentioned above is marginal at best for my bitch's t-bone shaped infinity pool. She prefers it filled with 10 Thousand BC bottled water. And she will only drink Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani at an exact temperature of 25 degrees Celsius. I rather do believe her attraction to the Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani is the bottle it comes in......she likes to knock the empties into her pool with her polo mallet when she is finished.

SuperG


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> "where's her busy bee!?!?! You find her busy bee!!!!"


I might have to rent that movie again.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Whoa.......and I thought I might be rubbing shoulders with some blue bloods and aristocrats..... guess not.
> 
> The "bottled water" mentioned above is marginal at best for my bitch's t-bone shaped infinity pool. She prefers it filled with 10 Thousand BC bottled water. And she will only drink Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani at an exact temperature of 25 degrees Celsius. I rather do believe her attraction to the Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani is the bottle it comes in......she likes to knock the empties into her pool with her polo mallet when she is finished.
> 
> SuperG


 I mentioned 
Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani earlier, but I only feed it to my Camel.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

3dognite said:


> Seriously? Bottled water?
> 
> The only time i'd give bottled water is if I couldn't find a source of free tap water. I don't even drink bottled water.


100% serious. Read my posts. You'll see.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

jafo220 said:


> Dude, where do you come up with this stuff?
> 
> Actually Dasani is what I give my dog. :wild:


A lot if head trauma over the years.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Water? They're supposed to drink water?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Water? They're supposed to drink water?


Not if they're raw fed. They drink blood.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Not if they're raw fed. They drink blood.


Whew...scared me for a minute.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Not if they're raw fed. They drink blood.


and we have come full circle from Zombie chasing dogs to vampire dogs. 

Check out the glowing eyes.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> and we have come full circle from Zombie chasing dogs to vampire dogs.
> 
> Check out the glowing eyes.


Their are some bad zombie " vampire"" blood sucking; bone crunching; non water drinking; German shepherds! Bill


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> and we have come full circle from Zombie chasing dogs to vampire dogs.
> 
> Check out the glowing eyes.


What happens when zombie dog; meets vampire dog? Trouble


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

200,000. 200,000 what?



Jack's Dad said:


> Thanks Harley for your threads. I was resigned to the idea there was no one with a sense of humor on here but alas, I was wrong once again. Your threads brought me out of self imposed exile and anyway I need to put up more posts.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

because you treat yourself poorly doesn't mean you
should treat your dog poorly.



3dognite said:


> Seriously? Bottled water?
> 
> The only time i'd give bottled water is if I couldn't find a source of free tap water. I don't even drink bottled water.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

bill said:


> What happens when zombie dog; meets vampire dog? Trouble


:rofl: No wasser aus das toilette or eau du commode for them after midnight..or we could have this...


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> :rofl: No wasser aus das toilette or eau du commode for them after midnight..or we could have this...


The master vampire dog!


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

doggiedad said:


> because you treat yourself poorly doesn't mean you
> should treat your dog poorly.


:toasting:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 200,000. 200,000 what?



Dang! You caught me.







Now I really will have to post like crazy so I can have more experience with dogs.

As far as the water thing goes, I just with hold it until they behave the way I want.
It's a new training method.

Unless you are fully versed in this method don't try it at home without proper supervision.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> are you kidding? I keep begging to move BACK to Colorado. Shasta agrees with me though. The only good water is water from Colorado. Darn dog is spoiled rotten and expects us to truck water in for her. :wild:
> 
> Dax is happy with muddy water paws with some vodka in there. That boy is just strange, lemme tell ya!


 I think the comment about Colorado was to the fact of legal pot, but we do have very good water here also lol. We are going to be the butt of a lot of jokes now.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Rocky mountain high! Colorado.... priceless! Wait a minute; there is a price! Bill


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Midnight12 said:


> I think the comment about Colorado was to the fact of legal pot, but we do have very good water here also lol. We are going to be the butt of a lot of jokes now.


Sorry i think our good ol mayor of toronto did that when he hit the crack pipe..then stated he got enough to eat at home...then walked into a camera...i doubt its water hes drinking......infact he likes to get hammered and drive around cursing at cyclists. GO FORD!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Yogi: *facepalm*

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wait, if you let them drink after midnight, they turn into vampire-dog/zombie-dog crosses? 

And, here I thought if I let them touch the water, they would reproduce.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

selzer said:


> Wait, if you let them drink after midnight, they turn into vampire-dog/zombie-dog crosses?
> 
> And, here I thought if I let them touch the water, they would reproduce.


Water! Sucks! Gaterade; h 2 o? Lol


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

selzer said:


> Wait, if you let them drink after midnight, they turn into vampire-dog/zombie-dog crosses?
> 
> And, here I thought if I let them touch the water, they would reproduce.


That's correct. My dogs name turns to Gizmo and he turns into a gremlin when he drinks water. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I almost forgot! True blood!


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

bill said:


> I almost forgot! True blood!


Oh, Sookie!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> Wait, if you let them drink after midnight, they turn into vampire-dog/zombie-dog crosses?
> 
> And, here I thought if I let them touch the water, they would reproduce.


haha Gremlin that is what I was going for... Though I'm afraid many didn't catch the reference. I've always thought Ivan had the whole gizmo look going for him in that picture.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Harley120R said:


> Point me to your thread. PM me the link. I'll drum up business. I'm like a herding dog.


How about you start a thread. You are getting a puppy, I am getting a puppy. A new updated thread on puppy food for large breeds could be interesting.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Okay okay... I posted without getting to the "it's a joke" point!

I did however catch the "gremlin"/gizmo/after midnight joke!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

shepherdmom said:


> How about you start a thread. You are getting a puppy, I am getting a puppy. A new updated thread on puppy food for large breeds could be interesting.


That's like starting a formula or sleeping with baby thread!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

doggiedad said:


> because you treat yourself poorly doesn't mean you
> should treat your dog poorly.


I don't even drink water in my single malt!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

3dognite said:


> Okay okay... I posted without getting to the "it's a joke" point!
> 
> I did however catch the "gremlin"/gizmo/after midnight joke!
> 
> ...


I was never joking.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> How about you start a thread. You are getting a puppy, I am getting a puppy. A new updated thread on puppy food for large breeds could be interesting.


I'm currently brushing up on training techniques, for those dogs that need them of course. I'm out of beer right now, but it's a strong possibility I could be drinking tomorrow.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

When does the best, most gorgeous most intelligent pup grace the planet with his presence again? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Yea when ozzie isnt downing an amber ale he usually settles for the finest artisan water available. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> When does the best, most gorgeous most intelligent pup grace the planet with his presence again?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Due around the 20th.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I know you can't wait until whiskey gets home! The pup also! Wait a minute what a cool name! Whiskey shot Daniels last call! Lol


----------

